
Open Letter to Elon Musk, Bill Gates, Jeff Bezos - daly
Climate change will kill our children.<p>We need to &quot;Electrify the Town&quot;, a nationwide
campaign of plans towns can adopt to replace 
ALL use of oil and gas with electric by 2025.<p>Elon, you have the technology to develop town
vehicles such as police cars, trash trucks, and
other construction vehicles run by electricity.
You have the solar technology.<p>Bill, you have the financial ability to draft
boilerplate proposals that towns can adopt to
move to electricity. Fund an effort to develop
&quot;town consultants&quot; to visit towns and propose
local solutions based on general plans.<p>Jeff, you have the ability to move your whole
transport network to electric vehicles. You can
create &quot;town discounts&quot; on electric conversion,
battery and solar solutions, and education.<p>All town facilities should be electric. All gas
stations should have charging stations. All town
heating should be electric. We need this changed
by 2025.<p>The change needs to be nationwide. The change
needs to start now. Only you have the funding 
and technology to make it happen in every town
everywhere.<p>&quot;Electrify the Town&quot;. Local change. Global results.<p>Tim Daly
======
pmdulaney
I suppose that each of these gentlemen must be thinking -- if they know of
this post -- "Well, man, when you become a billionaire, you can decide how to
use your money. But in the meantime..."

